
Erlang, Haskell, OCaml, Go, Idris, the JVM, Software and Protocol Design - arto
https://medium.com/this-is-not-a-monad-tutorial/interview-with-jesper-louis-andersen-about-erlang-haskell-ocaml-go-idris-the-jvm-software-and-b0de06440fbd
======
arto
Part II: [https://medium.com/this-is-not-a-monad-tutorial/interview-
wi...](https://medium.com/this-is-not-a-monad-tutorial/interview-with-jesper-
louis-andersen-about-erlang-haskell-ocaml-go-idris-the-jvm-software-
and-5628fe591295)

